# Writing Technical Death Metal



## Infamous Impact (Jul 12, 2011)

I saw the other thread, but it didn't really answer my question. Mainly, how would I go about writing rhythm? I can't for my life come up with anything that doesn't end up sound like melodeath. Also, how do I use diminished and minor chords in rhythm? I only know enough theory to understand stuff like triads and intervals.


----------



## Mondo (Jul 12, 2011)

For rythm I would usually just harmonize most of the riffs.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 12, 2011)

Please use search.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...deas-writing-tec-death-heavy-metal-stuff.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...nical-death-metal-writing-composing-help.html


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 12, 2011)

Mondo said:


> For rythm I would usually just harmonize most of the riffs.


I already do that. I want to what kind of scales/chords bands like Obscura, Necrophagist and Gorod utilize in the rhythm and how they apply it.


----------



## AySay (Jul 12, 2011)

Copy this guy...eventually you'll learn...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 12, 2011)

Depends on what sort of sound you're going for:


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 12, 2011)

AySay said:


> Copy this guy...eventually you'll learn...


Tons of string skipping? Already noted it.




highlordmugfug said:


> Depends on what sort of sound you're going for:


Augury type death metal?


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 12, 2011)

YouTube - &#x202a;Tangaroa- D&#39;ya Hear That Wolf?&#x202c;&rlm;

All you need.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 12, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Please use search.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...deas-writing-tec-death-heavy-metal-stuff.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...nical-death-metal-writing-composing-help.html


Sorry, I already said that I saw those threads, it raised more question for me though.


----------



## chronocide (Jul 12, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;Tangaroa- D&#39;ya Hear That Wolf?&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> All you need.



Ha! Just looked them up, totally didn't know my mate was in them. Cool tune.

Narcosis, Reth and Diascorium are worth a look if you've not heard them but dig that band.


----------



## carnagereap (Jul 15, 2011)

I wrote a guide on it on Ultimate Guitar: The Guide To Writing Technical Death Metal. Part 2 | Guitar Columns @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

There are two parts, but the 2nd one is more informative than the first (IMO.)


----------



## Sykkel Spruce (Jul 18, 2011)

I personally think it is mainly just a theory based writing process. There is no specific chord structure or basis of rhythm. I would recommend getting extremely comfortable with odd time signatures and changing time signatures for writing rhythm. 

I use a lot of theory in my writing which comes out as this:


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 18, 2011)

carnagereap said:


> I wrote a guide on it on Ultimate Guitar: The Guide To Writing Technical Death Metal. Part 2 | Guitar Columns @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
> 
> There are two parts, but the 2nd one is more informative than the first (IMO.)





Sykkel Spruce said:


> I personally think it is mainly just a theory based writing process. There is no specific chord structure or basis of rhythm. I would recommend getting extremely comfortable with odd time signatures and changing time signatures for writing rhythm.
> 
> I use a lot of theory in my writing which comes out as this:



Thanks, you guys have been the most helpful!


----------

